# Troy-Bilt drive belt adjustment



## tripower66 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a late model Troy-Bilt push mower with rear wheel drive. The old belt was loose so I installed a new belt. Everything installed fine except for one thing. I could not find a belt tensioner and the new belt also seems too loose to me. Where might I find a belt tensioner on this mower?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can find the model number of your mower and post it, I am sure someone here can help you out.


----------

